# Does IBS ever go away?



## Guest (Jan 18, 2000)

I was wondering what everyone thinks about IBS just mysteriously going away? Since no one knows what causes it, do you think it could just leave for no apparent reason? I was C until I was about 24, then I was normal for about 12 years and now I am D for almost 4 years. Was it a remission for 12 years? They say that IBS symptoms get less severe as you age. I am 39 years old. It would be nice to get another 12 year remission.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2000)

I had it as a kid- it wasn't that often though. It was always related to anxiety. It went away for years. Sometimes, if I don't have as much anxiety it will get better for awhile. I have faith that it will just go away


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2000)

I've had it for 25 years and I'm a very laid-back, calm person. Mine does not seem to be stress related. I can be reading a book in front of the fireplace and it can hit me. I can usually think about what I've eaten and pin point something I shouldn't have had. A remission sounds like heaven!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2000)

I guess we can't be absolutely certain, can we? However, I choose to be positive here. It's my own personal belief (and others may not agree with me) that we can at least strongly influence our IBS to go into permanent remission. Once we get to the fundamentals of the problem and change our body chemistry appropriately, then adopt permanent lifestyle changes of all sorts (that's really hard to do, though, isn't it?), I think we at least have a good chance of saying goodbye to IBS.Getting to the crux of things is a struggle, though, isn't it? Also, I don't know that we'll ever be able to resume our lives just as before....in my own opinion, for what it's worth, far less chance of remission then. Well, in my case, that's probably not all bad!







(I figure my body was strongly telling me, "hey, something's wrong...you gotta CHANGE some things!")


----------



## humblbumbl (Jan 11, 2000)

I'm 40 and have had D-type IBS since my late teens. My longest "remission" has been several months, but it has not changed much as I've gotten older. It still recurs with varying degrees of severity. The recurrences and remissions have no particular pattern or frequency, and my IBS doesn't seem to care what I eat or what medications I take, which just makes it all the more aggravating.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2000)

REALLY!?!?Is it true that IBS symptoms lessen as we age? I have had on my mind lately the fact that I feel this bad sometimes at 25 yrs old, how will I feel at 35? Any information on this subject would be great.


----------



## Bunny (Jan 6, 2000)

I know 2 people who had it and claim that it's gone now. One had it since she was a child and told me that her doc told her once that it usually goes away or gets better by 40 yrs. And so it was that at the age of 39 it stopped. She says maybe it was the power of suggestion. Who knows? I've had it 7 yrs. and I'm almost 44 now. I don't feel like it's going anywhere.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2000)

I think there are a LOT of people here who will disagree with the going away as you get older line! But then again there are those that will agree.Personally I believe IBS is not a specific condition as such...it is an umbrella term that doctors use when they have no idea what is causing us all this pain and misery. Basically all the vital bits are there and are not damaged in any way - they discover this from all the grim tests - but the bits are just out of sync and not working properly - and the doctors don't really know why - which is why they say 'you have ibs - go away and eat lots of fibre!'I think it is caused by several different things - for one person it may be food triggers and for another they may have a delicate bowel which clamps up at the slightest sight of stress etc... I think there are many reasons and although we are all displaying the same kind of symptoms - the causes are slightly different.Therefore what will work for one person will not necessarily work for everone - but will work for those with the same cause.Does this make sense to anyone else???So in answer to your question soccer mum, I think it will go away - but we all have to find the thing that affects our cause - and that is much easier said than done!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2000)

enna I think what you said made perfect sense and I agree with you completely. Until I started reading this BB last week, I didn't even know that C was a symptom of IBS because I have always had D. I have learned a lot from the BB. I'm 47 and have had this since my 20's, but I don't have near the pain and misery of many of you on here. My big concern at one time was am I more susceptible to colon cancer, but I have been told there is no relationship between the two. Thank God for that! I'm better now than I was 15 years ago because I have learned my triggers - for the most part - and I have learned how to deal with the disorder. Before that time I never talked about it with anyone and thought there was no help. I have no friends with this problem and my husband told me it was impossible for food to pass through me that fast. Wrong!!! He's very patient with me now and understands a little better how this works - or doesn't work. Remission, a cure, or whatever you want to call it would be a wonderful thing.







Ellie


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2000)

yes, enna, what you said makes sense to me, too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2000)

Hi,I do hope that it will stop when I get older. Iï¿½ve had IBS D since I was 18 and now Iï¿½m 28. When I have a really bad day with many attacks I sometimes think that this ilness has spoiled my life in the best years. So I do hope it will stop so that I can live my life when I get older !


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2000)

It would be nice if there was remission as you get older. I got IBS when I was 72 and still have it at 75. If remission comes with age, I might run out of time.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2000)

I had a frriend who had IBS while she was in High School. Same story as all of us, but never thought too much about it then.I knew it went away and didn't bother her. Last time I heard its still at bay and this has been about 10-12 years.Hopefully it will all disappear for us mysteriously in the middle of the night.Mickey


----------



## Maceo (Oct 15, 1999)

IBS will disappear. You just have to find the reason that causes it. Easy? Perhaps not... *smile*Take care


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

_ I don't mean to be pessimistic, but I think it truly never goes away, however it can be managed. I've had it now for 14 years. Meds,herbs, fiber,and caltrate + appears to be the only solution to control it._ ------------------_*Regards,John"WANNA GRANT THIS IBS PEST TO ETERNAL REST"*_


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2000)

Soccer Mom,I sincerely hope it does just "go away"......------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

I've had it from the age of 12 until now (51). I'm IBS "C". I did have a remission of sorts from the ages of 25-35...but symptoms decrease with age.....NO WAY...at least not for me. Menopause has actually made mine much worse than it used to be. Maybe its hormonal...I don't know. I can't take hormone replacement therapy due to a history of breast cancer in my family. I do sincerely wish I would wake up one morning and it would all be gone....but I seriously doubt that will ever happen. I am anxiously awaiting the new drugs that are coming out soon. Maybe we will all find relief from them...lets hope.------------------"Today is the first day of the rest of your life"Rose


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2000)

Maybe it goes away for some as they age - I always thought that would be the case with me, but instead it has gotten worse! I'm 56 now and the bloating is what has always bothered me the most. When I was younger (I've had IBS since I was 6 years old) the bloating would only appear a few days a month but about the age of 40, I found the bloating happening much more frequently and more severe. For the past several years, I have had the bloating most of the time - I look like I am about 6 months pregnant and it is so uncomfortable! I only weigh 98 pounds so I look rather ridiculous! When the bloating does disappear it is so wonderful as I can fit into my clothes again! And I'm not uncomfortable - my abdomen doesn't feel like a tightly stretched balloon! If I don't eat, the bloating goes away but anything I eat (not certain things) just eating causes it. When I wake up in the morning, its gone but right after breakfast it is back. I'm wondering if and hoping that some of the new drugs coming will help this.


----------



## Maro (Aug 9, 1999)

I know there are a few of us here that wish IBS would go away with age, but that is not true for some of us. I am 69 and have had it since I was 43 yrs old. I have had years when it wasn't as bad as others, but for the last few years it has been a constant companion to me. Maro





















------------------"FRIENDS ARE ANGELS WHO LIFT US TO OUR FEET WHEN OUR WINGS HAVE TROUBLE REMEMBERING HOW TO FLY"


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2000)

Hi soccer mom, You can't prove by me that it goes away or gets better with age but according to my IBS book, the Brain/Gut, Mind/body connection it spontaneously disappears in about 30% of the IBS population. I've had this since my early 20s and I'm 45 now sooooooo, I don't think I'm in that 30%. Stress is my trigger since I eliminated all fruit and fructose and sorbitol products. Let's hope you're in the 30%! Jackie


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2000)

Enna,Right on! I completely agree with your theory.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2000)

I think it is reasonable to assume that it will dissapear in some people but of course not in everyone. I know people who have had IBS for a year or two and then suddenly have it dissapear or dramatically improve. Remeber: this board is probably a very biased population to ask your question. I bet the people who have been "cured" of IBS do not spend nearly as much time on the BB as the rest of us. So don't give up hope. There are probably more people out there than it seems..


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2000)

Not for me! Just worse.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2000)

Soccer Mom: I don't agree much that IBS goes away it might decrease in quantity of pain or problems but I have had IBS both D/C and it has never gone away for me and its been almost 23 years now. I have been through all tests possible and meds possible and they have to do tests yearly on me to make sure things are the same and nothing changes. I think you have been just lucky and wish you lots of luck. Jennifer


----------

